# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  [PR]Có nên tham gia Asus Expo 2015?

## tatiomaxnhatban

Mỗi năm vào khoảng thời gian cuối Q3 này thì trên khắp các diễn đàn xôn xao và tràn ngập các thông tin về Asus Expo 2015. Chính xác ra mà nói thì đây là sự kiện mỗi năm 1 lần được Asus tổ chức để giới thiệu và cho những tín đồ công nghệ đến trải nghiệm những sản phẩm chuẩn bị đưa ra thị trường hay những sản phẩm nổi bậc của mình. Trở lại vấn đề chính, nếu Expo tổ chức nhiều lần như vậy thì năm nay ta có nên đến xem hay không? Có nên bỏ chút thì giờ "vàng bạc" của mình để đến tham dự? Sự kiện này có đáng hay không?...... Nhiều và nhiều câu hỏi tương tự như thế nữa, để giải đáp các vấn đề trên tôi xin mời mọi người xem thử phân tích có nhân của tôi bên dưới.

*Quà tặng.*
- Vấn đề quà được tôi đặt lên hàng đầu cũng là có nguyên nhân của nó, nói chung bất kì ai tham gia sự kiện cũng đều là một tín đồ hay ít nhất là một người có quan tâm tới công nghệ. Tuy nhiên nếu bất kì sự kiện nào tổ chức mà không có quà thì sẽ khiến cho nó trở nên nhạt nhẽo và không kích thích người xem, chính xác mà nói thì độ giá trị và số lượng quà tặng sẽ phần nào tỉ lệ thuận với số người tham gia. Những năm trước Asus sử dụng sản phẩm của mình thường là laptop để trao quà đặt biệt, vậy năm nay Asus có gì.
+ "2 xe máy Vespa Primavera & 60 chiếc Zenfone 2 dành cho khách hàng mua sắm trong thời gian khuyến mãi chào Expo 2015", đây là phần quà lớn nhất mà Asus trao tặng cho lần bốc thăm may mắn với giá trị ước tính cho 1 phần quà trên 70tr khi mua bất kì sản phẩm nào. Tuy nhiên các bạn lưu ý rằng năm nay cơ hội bạn có được quà sẽ lớn hơn những năm trước bởi một lý do rất đơn giản là năm nay Asus đưa vào những món đồ giá trị thấp ví dụ như chiếc Vivo Watch khá thực tiễn và vừa túi tiền đại đa số mọi người, bởi thế cái vé bốc thăm đến tay bạn dễ dàng hơn nhiều so với những năm trước, hơn nữa bạn có thể "hội đồng" cả nhóm người mình đi mua và nếu trúng giải thì chính đầu tư 1 vốn 10 lời.


_Quà tặng giá trị nhất mà bạn có thể nhận tại Asus Expo 2015_​+ "02 ultrabook cao cấp UX305, 40 tablet ZenPad thế hệ mới, rất nhiều ZenFone 2 & các thế hệ ZenFone mới cho khách tham quan, trải nghiệm triển lãm", cũng như mọi năm những ai tham gia sẽ được bốc thăm may mắn để nhận giải, năm nay đa hình chung thì trị giá phần quà có lớn hơn năm ngoái một chút cũng như số lượng nhiều hơn. Nếu có một chút may mắn thì những sản phẩm này đến tay bạn chắc cũng không quá khó khăn.


_Ultrabook UX305 một trong những sản phẩm mang thiết kế tinh tế nhất của dòng Ultrabook_​+ "Hàng ngàn giải thưởng liền tay: vòng tay USB, ba lô thời trang, áo thun cao cấp, các phụ kiện công nghệ phong cách, sổ tay, cú bông… sẽ dành tặng cho người chơi game ngay tại chương trình.", cái này thật lòng mà nói thì giống với một chiêu PR của Asus, vì theo nhưng sự kiện những năm trước thì gần như hễ tham gia là chắc rằng bạn có những thứ này đầu tiên.
*Kinh nghiệm:* Với "vốn" quà tặng năm nay khá lớn hơn so với mọi năm hơn nữa số lượng cũng rất đáng kể, ắt hẳn là tiêu chí đầu tiên Expo 2015 đã dễ dàng thông qua. Với tiêu chí "đã tham gia là có quà" của Asus thì các bạn còn ngần ngại gì mà không thử bỏ 1 ngày để lên kiếm chắc nào.

*Thời gian*
- Cuộc sống hiện đại luôn năng động và hối hả, vì thế thời gian cho mỗi người dần bị eo hẹp bởi công việc và học tập. Có thể do biết được điều này nên Asus chủ đích tổ chức Expo vào 2 ngày cuối tuần thứ 7 và chủ nhật (19 & 20/9/2015), hơn nữa thời gian diễn ra những hoạt động tiêu biểu được dàn trải và có lịch cụ thể để mọi người biết, từ đây mỗi người dù bận lắm cũng sẽ dễ dàng dành một chút thời gian để tham gia tiêu điểm mình quan tâm hay thoải mái lựa chọn thời điểm ngày giờ đi cùng bạn bè với thời lượng chương trình khá dư dả.


_Thời gian sự kiện được ấn định phù hợp với nhiều người_​- Tuy thời gian đáng quý nhưng bạn dùng nó để đến sự kiện, giải tỏa mệt nhọc cho trong cuộc sống, vui vẻ cùng nhiều người chung đam mê, trải nghiệm những sản phẩm mới, chơi tựa game yêu thích, nhận quà,..... như các bạn thấy, chỉ hi sinh một ngày nghỉ nhưng bạn được rất rất nhiều điều trở lại thế thì còn phân vân gì nữa thoải mái và quyết đoán đăng ký đi nào.

*Trải nghiệm sản phẩm*
- Tuy là lý do chính của Asus muốn hướng tới trong sự kiện, tuy nhiên theo tôi thì với người dùng nó được xếp vào thứ 3 sau 2 điều trên. Giải thích cũng dễ dàng thôi vì động lực chủ yếu mà đa số các bạn đến với sự kiện là quà hay do bạn bè rủ rê, còn điều này chỉ là thứ yếu tuy nhiên chính việc trải nghiệm những sản phẩm mới chính là mục đích cao nhất của sự kiện hay chính xác hơn even được tổ chức là vì nó.
- Các bạn sẽ không thất vọng đâu, năm nay Asus mang ra trưng bày những sản phẩm đại đa số ở tầm giá thấp và trung ngang túi tiền của bạn nên nó rất thiết thực, bạn có thể mua khi thấy sản phẩm phù hợp mà không phải đắng đo cân nhắc quá nhiều.
Hình ảnh một vài sản phẩm


_Zenfone 2 Deluxe_


_Zenfone 2 Laser_

Vivo watch


Smart Home
[/I]​- Bạn có thể tham khảo một vài sản phẩm tiêu biểu sẽ xuất hiện trong sự kiện ở bài viết sau đây: http://**********/threads/pr-tong-hop-nhung-san-pham-trong-expo-2015.341832/

*Game
*
*[replacer_img] \*
_Chơi và phô diễn kỹ năng của mình với bạn bè thì còn gì bằng_​- Game là nhu cầu gần như không thể thiếu của đại đa số giới trẻ công nghệ bấy giờ, và tựa game hiện đang được dành nhiêu quan tâm nhất là "Liên Minh Huyền Thoại", như năm ngoái ta cũng sẽ được chứng kiến tranh tài của những game thủ và cống hiến những pha compack đẳng cấp đẹp mắt. Nhưng có một chút thay đổi là trong năm nay Asus sẽ setup thêm một số máy ngoài nữa để những thành viên tham gia sự kiện có thể chơi cùng nhau hay lập team chiến game, còn gì tuyệt vời hơn khi mình có thể tự tin phô diễn kỹ năng cá nhân trước nhiều người hay hò hét cùng bạn bè mới quen trong cùng tựa game yêu thích, đối với những người mê game thì điều này còn tuyệt vời hơn làm một Harem (nhân vật nam phong lưu trong amine) đẳng cấp cao rồi.

*Giao lưu học hỏi*
- Sự kiện là nơi tập trung rất nhiều người cùng chung sở thích nên chuyện bắt chuyện và làm quen với nhau sẽ dễ dàng hơn, việc này là cơ hội rất tốt cho một số thành phần nhát gan hay lười tham gia hoạt động xã hội có cơ hội làm quen nhiều bạn hay tốt hơn là tìm được bạn gái, bạn trai.
- Việc trao đổi với mọi người kiến thức của mình sẽ giúp bạn hiểu biết thêm thế giới công nghệ bao la hay chí ít là tự thỏa mãn chứng tỏ bản thân với mọi người. Bằng cách nào đi nữa thì khi tham gia sự kiện chắc chắn bạn sẽ làm quen được với vài người tạo dựng thêm mối quan hệ cùng sở thích khá nghèo nàn của mình.

*Kinh nghiệm*
- Với một điều vừa vui, hợp với sở thích của bạn, tốn ít thời gian và nhận được quà tặng giá trị thì có lẽ bạn sẽ không có lý do gì để ngần ngại việc tham dự nhỉ?
- Mỗi năm diễn ra một lần và Asus cũng đang cố gắng để càng hoàn thiện hơn cũng như giúp người dùng thấy tốt nhất khi tham gia. Đây là điều thực tế và được Asus cam kết tại sự kiện trong nhiều năm qua.
- Nấu bạn còn chưa đăng ký hãy tham gia tại link sau:
http://www.asus-expo2015.vn/?utm_so...x&utm_content=x_x_n_d1&utm_campaign=ASUS  _EXPO
để thỏa mãn đam mê của mình nào .

----------

